# Buy "Curse of Kali" and get the upcoming "Fu Man Chu’s Vampire" for free!



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Last week I released the fifth volume in my *Jason Dark: Ghost Hunter* series. This time, Jason Dark has to unravel the mystery surrounding walking corpses in the middle of London. It is the most gruesome adventure in the series so far, and once again it is filled with action-packed thrills and mysteries.

Available as a print dime novel, as eBooks or for free in your browser, please feel free to check it out on the official website at http://www.jasondarkseries.com
I always welcome thoughts, comments and suggestions, of course, to hear what you think of the series or particular adventures.









*Synopsis:* After the passage of the Anatomy Act, surgeons have access to legally obtained corpses. Yet a few individuals persist in making their illicit living from grave-robbing. And what exactly is the research of the mysterious Dr. Prometheus, who purchases these dead bodies? Could it have any connection to the wild stories regarding re-animated corpses shuffling about in some of the seedier areas of London? When Scotland Yard's finest are baffled, Jason Dark is called in to investigate, not realizing the dangers that lie in wait even for a seasoned investigator of the occult.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Guido,

Congratulations on your book! I know you know the drill, but here's a friendly reminder.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome, Guido. Glad to see you (and the fog) here at Kindleboards. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL, you guys make it sound like I'm new around here...  I've been hanging around these boards for months! ;-)

Anyway, Ed, good to see you, too. I hope things are going well - well judging by your output, I guess it it is.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Dark Scribe Magazine has just review the "Jason Dark" series - up to volume 3 - and you can take a look at what they have to say about it here

http://www.darkscribemagazine.com/reviews/jason-dark-ghost-hunter-guido-henkel.html


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

The sixth installment in the *Jason Dark: Ghost Hunter* series has arrived also, *From a Watery Grave.*

Read Jason Dark's sixth adventure in your web browser for free, get the PDF version for your computer or buy an eBook version at the nominal fee of $2.99, and have it delivered straight to your device!

*Synopsis:* A quaint seaside town seems the ideal place for an English summer holiday. Little do its inhabitants suspect, that a century-old curse is about to throw their idyllic existence into turmoil and terror. Wraith-like, the black ghosts of undead mariners spread their cloak of horror over Pegwell Bay, the lure of their cursed gold too much for most to resist. Can Jason Dark and Siu Lin find the key to unlock their secrets and lift the curse from beyond the grave before more innocent townspeople die, or will some villainous trickery put even their own lives in jeopardy?


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

This is just a little blip to let everyone know that we have consolidated all eBook formats in our store, turning them into a single purchase.

While previously your purchase was tied to an individual eBook format, with more and more eBook readers competing for people's attention we found it was unnecessarily restrictive - not to say, unfair - to limit your ability to read your Jason Dark adventures on only one platform. This way you will now be able to read your books on the Kindle as well as the iPad, Nook or any other reader that you may own, by simply re-downloading the respective version free of charge.

http://www.jasondarkseries.com/news.php?id=32

I think this was a necessary step, as eReader proliferation is becoming more and more of an issue.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Great concept, Guido. That’s what I call forward thinking.


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job!  That's how all ebook sales should be!  (In my perfect world.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Guido. . . .I merged your post about this series with your previous thread for the books. . . .you'll recall we ask that you maintain just one thread per book (or book series, if you prefer.)


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow... that's harsh. I don't see you enforcing this policy with other authors, though.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Originally I wanted the next volume in the Jason Dark series released by now, but things have gone a little haywire over the past weeks with summer and all... so it'll have to wait for another week or so.

Nonetheless I thought some of you might be interested in hearing and seeing what the upcoming volume "Dead by Dawn" is all about. Of course the previous six installments are all available on the Kindle, as well as in print and for any other eBook reader, so feel free to check those out, too. 










*Synopsis*
The unexpected death of their next door neighbor rattles Jason Dark and Siu Lin. But does a woman in good health simply drop dead by dawn? The _Geisterjäger_ is not convinced and suspects something more wicked and sinister is at work in London. As his investigation leads him down to the seedy underbelly of society, things more mysterious than he expected reveal themselves, making it clear that the ghost hunter will need all of his skills and resources to put an end to the horrors that stalk the night.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Jason Dark's latest adventure has just taken off. "Dead by Dawn," volume 7 in the series, is now available on our website or directly from Amazon.










*Synopsis:* The unexpected death of their next door neighbor rattles Jason Dark and Siu Lin. But does a woman in good health simply drop dead by dawn? The _Geisterjäger_ is not convinced and suspects something more wicked and sinister is at work in London. As his investigation leads him down to the seedy underbelly of society, things more mysterious than he expected reveal themselves, making it clear that the ghost hunter will need all of his skills and resources to put an end to the horrors that stalk the night.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Love the cover, Guido. Looking forward to reading it.  

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words regarding the covers, guys. I have a contract artist that I use to get the covers painted according to my specs and mock-ups. Not exactly cheap but well worth the expense in my opinion, as they are the visual hook and representation of these stories.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for a fun read!  I have just posted my review and will be sending you the Q's for Breakout Books tomorrow.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much, Imogen.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Recently, my "Jason Dark" series was covered in Fangoria magazine, one of America's leading horror mags. For all of you who might be interested in seeing the article, I have reposted it on the official Jason Dark website.

http://jasondarkseries.com/news.php?id=35


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Make sure to check out a brand new interview with me on fellow Kindleboard author T.L. Haddix's blog.

http://tlhaddix.com/content/2010/09/interview-with-guido-henkel/


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a cool new review for the seventh volume of my "Jason Dark: Ghost Hunter" series, *Dead by Dawn* available on Tiffany's Bookshelf. Feel free to visit her blog and see what she has to say about this volume, which turned a noticeable tad darker than the previous ones.










http://tiffanysbookshelf.blogspot.com/2010/09/jason-dark-ghost-hunter-volume-vii-dead.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Guido, 

I moved your post from the Book Corner; self-promotion is not allowed there.  And merged it with your existing thread for this series.

Ann


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

You know, I give up! Why has this been integrated into this thread? Nothing I do seems to conform with this board's rules...

Like all other authors I want to have individual threads for each of my books because the limitations of a single thread are simply too unrealistic given the volume of output that I have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Guido, chill, please.

As Ann has stated, you posted initially in the Book Corner, apparently by mistake from the sound of your last post. Since self promotion is not permitted in the Book Corner, instead of deleting your thread, which we often do, Ann merged it with your current book thread, thus bumping your thread.

If you now want to have a thread for each book, which was not our understanding, we're happy to have you do that.  We can split out the post as its own book thread and lock this "series" thread, allowing you to start over with a thread for each book.

Let us know!

Betsy
Book Bazaar/Book Corner Moderator


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I would make that a very chill, yes, please.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

After some deliberation and discussion with some friends I have decided to change the covers of the eBook versions of the "Jason Dark" adventures - as you can see also in my signature.
What do you guys think? Do they get the atmosphere across a little better than the old ones?


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

As we draw closer to the release of the next "Jason Dark" adventure, here is a sneak peek at the cover for "Terrorlord!"

http://www.jasondarkseries.com/news.php?id=39

...and don't forget, "Demon's Night," the first installment in this supernatural mystery series, is still available for only 99 cents at Amazon!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> As we draw closer to the release of the next "Jason Dark" adventure, here is a sneak peek at the cover for "Terrorlord!"
> 
> http://www.jasondarkseries.com/news.php?id=39
> 
> ...and don't forget, "Demon's Night," the first installment in this supernatural mystery series, is still available for only 99 cents at Amazon!


Cover looks great, Guido. Very moody. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

"Ghosts Templar," the third volume in the "Jason Dark" series was just awarded "Best Occult Detective Short Story of the Year" at "The Occult Detective" website.

http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/the-first-annual-occult-detective-awards-start-now/


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> "Ghosts Templar," the third volume in the "Jason Dark" series was just awarded "Best Occult Detective Short Story of the Year" at "The Occult Detective" website.
> 
> http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/the-first-annual-occult-detective-awards-start-now/


Congratulations, Guido! That's fantastic news. And a well-deserved win, too, IMHO. 

Merry Christmas.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a very brief reminder that we're on *the last days of the 99 cent promo* for the *Jason Dark: Ghost Hunter* adventure *Demon's Night*.

Make sure to grab a copy before the price goes back up to *$2.99 on January 1st*, so that you, too, can visit the supernatural world of this *award-winning occult detective* and see for yourself why the reviewers all all gung-ho about it!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I have some major news for you! "Jason Dark" will become part of Fangoria, one of America's leading horror magazines!

  As announced today on Fango's website, an exclusive 5-part serial will appear in Fangoria, starting with issue #302. Every month, Fangoria readers will be able to read a new installment of this story written specifically for Fango.

  Needless to say that I am SUPER STOKED and hope you will show your support by spreading the good news! Please tweet, re-tweet, Facebook the info, if you can. It would mean so much to me!

http://fangoria.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3155%3Aoriginal-fiction-coming-to-fangorias-pages&catid=1%3Alatest-news&Itemid=167


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

That's fantastic news. I'm not surprised you're stoked! I would be, too. 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

It's been a long time since I updated this thread but today I felt like it was time again, becasue today was a very special day! today I got an incredible blurb from an author who has been an idol to me and an inspiration to legions of writers. Here is what he had to say about "Theater of Vampires," on of my Jason Dark supernatural mysteries.


```
“This is the book I wish I had written!” — Bram Stoker, author of DRACULA
```
I am still floating on cloud 9 somewhere...


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

"Read Horror" is featuring a cool interview with me these days, covering some of the aspects of my series of supernatural mysteries featuring Jason Dark. Stop by and take a look.

http://readhorror.wordpress.com/meet-the-writer/guido-henkel/


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> "Read Horror" is featuring a cool interview with me these days, covering some of the aspects of my series of supernatural mysteries featuring Jason Dark. Stop by and take a look.
> 
> http://readhorror.wordpress.com/meet-the-writer/guido-henkel/


Excellent interview, Guido. Love the author pic. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome interview!!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I am currently running a special promotion while I putting the final touches to *Fu Man Chu's Vampire*, my next Jason Dark supernatural mystery. What you may also know, since I mentioned it on occasion, is that the previous Jason Dark book Curse of Kali actually foreshadowed the events of Fu Man Chu's Vampire. To call it a prequel would be going too far, but the earlier book definitely leads up to the upcoming mystery with very overt references and a subplot.

In my promotion I am offering everyone who purchases a copy of *Curse of Kali* anytime between now and the end of the month, a free copy of *Fu Man Chu's Vampire* as soon as it is released. In fact, I'll do one better. *You will get the book before anyone else!*

For more information, please feel free to stop by my blog for details&#8230; http://guidohenkel.com/2012/01/buy-curse-of-kali-and-get-fu-man-chus-vampire-for-free/


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Curse of Kali was great read. When is Fu Man Chu’s Vampire due for release, Guido?

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Vicki, it should become available within a week or so.


----------

